# Gas?



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

Well I'm just about to hit the 30,000 mile mark on my 06 passat with the 2.0TFSI and I was wondering if its time to change up on certain habits such as what kind of gas I use. Personally I always use 76 or Mobil. What kinda gas are you guys running and why?


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Nothing below 93.


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

Check out this link. You would be surprized the problems I see at work due to poor fuel.
http://www.toptiergas.com/index.html


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (stuntboy79)*

premium http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (blacksmoke194)*

Well I dont really have a choice besides 91 since I have a turbo. I was looking more into what companies you guys use.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (lemansvw)*

I have been running Shell BP or Mobil premium in both my MK4 GTI and 2.5 L Mk5 Golf. The both run at there best on the Mobil Premium


----------



## OrangeA420 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: (tagsvags)*

Shell Mobile or Sunoco. 91 is all you need. your car isnt programed for 93 although it wont make any difference.


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (OrangeA420)*

I strickly use only BP, Sunoco, or Sinclair. 
From what I have read over the years all of the fuel that we have access to in the US all comes from two main refineries...its all about the different additives/detergents each company adds IIRC...


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (-AKA-)*

http://www.toptiergas.com/






Top Tier Detergent Gasoline
TOP TIER Detergent Gasoline is the premier standard for gasoline performance. Six of the world's top automakers, BMW, General Motors, Honda, Toyota, Volkswagen and Audi recognize that the current EPA minimum detergent requirements do not go far enough to ensure optimal engine performance. 
Since the minimum additive performance standards were first established by EPA in 1995, most gasoline marketers have actually reduced the concentration level of detergent additive in their gasoline by up to 50%. As a result, the ability of a vehicle to maintain stringent Tier 2 emission standards have been hampered, leading to engine deposits which can have a big impact on in-use emissions and driver satisfaction. 
These automakers have raised the bar. TOP TIER Detergent Gasoline help drivers avoid lower quality gasoline which can leave deposits on critical engine parts, which reduces engine performance. That�s something both drivers and automakers want to avoid. 

| HOME | RETAILERS | WHY TOP TIER | DEPOSIT CONTROL | 



Over the past several years, the minimum level of detergent additive required by the EPA has declined by an estimated 50%.




TOP TIER Detergent Gasoline Retailers
Gasoline retailers must meet the high TOP TIER standards with all grades of gasoline to be approved by the automakers as providing TOP TIER Detergent Gasoline. 
In addition, all gasoline outlets carrying the brand of the approved retailer must meet the TOP TIER standards. 
Additional gasoline retailers are added to the TOP TIER list as they meet the standards. The retailers known to be on the TOP TIER list are shown below. 
TOP TIER Gasoline Retailers: 
QuikTrip 
Chevron 
Texaco 
MFA Oil Co. 
Conoco 
Phillips 66 
76 
Entec Stations 
Shell 
The Somerset Refinery, Inc. 
Kwik Trip / Kwik Star 
Aloha Petroleum 
Tri-Par Oil Co. 
Turkey Hill Minit Markets 
Mileage Stations 
Road Ranger 
CountryMark 
Chevron Canada 
Shell Canada 
Petro-Canada 
Sunoco Canada 
| HOME | RETAILERS | WHY TOP TIER | DEPOSIT CONTROL | 



Additional gasoline retailers are added to the TOP TIER list as they meet the standards. 






_Modified by stuntboy79 at 6:49 PM 3-2-2010_


----------

